
Mayor Pete Buttigieg on Regulating Tech - js2
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/7/15/20693930/mayor-pete-buttigieg-kara-swisher-recode-decode-podcast-interview-2020-presidential-race-racism-tech
======
js2
Tech part of the interview starts about 27 minutes in. In the transcript it’s
the question starting with “All right, talk a little bit about your
relationship to tech.”

------
leed25d
I don't think you know where it's going to go, Pete.

